# Change the order of message showing



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Have tried to no avail, to reset the order in which the messages appear, I want last 1st and 1st last.

Do any of you know how to do it?

TIA


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I don’t see any place were it can be changed either


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Perhaps the administrators can take this as a suggestion?!


----------

